# Angela Gheorghiu’s Tender Moment



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem inspired by a tender moment on to Angela Gheorghiu that she might with zest deliver upon herself in time of loneliness.

My name be nay of consequence 
as I am being of femininity 
delicacy of my sensuality 
desire of my fantasy 
light upon opera night 
as voice mine entice with delight 

My vision be nay of significance 
as shade of eyes 
if azure or jade or russet 
as color of mane 
if golden or black or crimson 
ardent tone of passion 
for beauty be I of lust 
symbol of wishes 
soprano of grandness 

My gestures upon self be of utmost scale 
as in sand lay I as desert of solitude engulf 
it being grains of white to caress 
as invaders of coarseness 
on to bosom of my nature 
severity of splendor on cherry summit to crest 
roll in earth do I as legs and arms be covered 
with decorations of nature’s enticement 
on to senses of pleasure 

Silk be on tact of mine to surprise 
in fancy of sensuous skin 
firmness of the soft smoothness 
the flesh upon myself does my touch behold 
massages of deep emotion as sun burn 
whilst fingers spread sensations 
about to intrude beyond all 

Pale skin be pray of Apollo 
as with forces of wonder 
it be his tone imposed upon flesh 
of womanhood in mounds ever sensitive 
fingers stray about with intensions 
devious to enchant as rose of my sensuality 
moisten in arid land of fantasy 

Arpeggios I play upon lustful violin 
tresses graze while oasis be in sap of flower 
paradise within of all as vast as sky above 
do I reach as with mirage of desire 
does mind in ecstasy inspire 

Visions I might share with reality 
whilst with frantic search does my stroke 
lay siege upon my intimate being 
as to draw crisis of conclusion 

All in flight of grandeur 
as trepidation be overcome 
act defiant of self adulation 
as force of Isis cast protection 
upon all who be as she in creation


----------

